# Email hosting?



## mousetrap (Aug 4, 2014)

I have my own domain name and want to host personal emails. I dont want to set it up on a VPS as I want to make sure my emails arrive to the recipient, so was wondering what people here used for email hosting? I don't think Google is free anymore.


----------



## Nett (Aug 4, 2014)

Zoho or a cPanel hosting account w/ webmail (BuyVM offers them for $5/yr with a dedicated IP).


----------



## Derpec (Aug 4, 2014)

I use 1and1 for email hosting.


----------



## mousetrap (Aug 4, 2014)

Nett said:


> Zoho or a cPanel hosting account w/ webmail (BuyVM offers them for $5/yr with a dedicated IP).


Never heard of Zoho. Do you use it? Is it good?

I have heard of BuyVM but I do not think I want to use shared hosting to host email though.


----------



## Nett (Aug 4, 2014)

I used Zoho before but I didn't like the UI.

Gmail (Google Apps) and Roundcube (cPanel) have better interfaces.


----------



## TruvisT (Aug 4, 2014)

RackSpace.com.

We send all our e-mails through it and we never get caught in spam traps. Decent pricing too.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 4, 2014)

MXRoute.com


----------



## Abdussamad (Aug 4, 2014)

You can buy a domain that comes with a grandfathered free google apps account and add your domain to it. I'm selling some if you are interested.


----------



## Mid (Aug 5, 2014)

I think there are some registrars that provide free email hosting as part of domain reg. (resellerclub.com is one I know of, or any of its resellers, bigrock.in is one of them but I think bigrock is part of resellerclub/directi, you can find other resellers of them too)

I have used bigrock's free email as part of domain but just for a few months and didn't use the domain.


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 5, 2014)

Yandex for domains is still free.

guide: http://www.tfq.me/how-to-setup-free-custom-domain-email-on-yandex/


----------



## Mid (Aug 5, 2014)

Fastmail.fm is a good provider, though they no longer offer free accounts (paid starts from $10/y I think), I can tell you that you can rely on them. I have used their free IMAP a/c for years and never had a problem, and it works even after they stopped free accounts. But to use it with a domain, it somewhat costs more I think ($40 on personal and min $30 on business plan).

If your domain registrar offers forwarding, I think you can use fastmail's basic plan with your domain for receiving, but I am not sure whether you could send mails using your domains address.

But I know they are a realiable provider.


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 5, 2014)

I am running 

Quite easy and I am able to configure whatever I want.


----------



## iClickAndHost (Aug 5, 2014)

Any domain manager account will do the trick. 
Transfer your domain to a provider with a domain manager plan from where you can manage your e-mail accounts and you are all set.


----------



## raindog308 (Aug 5, 2014)

mousetrap said:


> I have heard of BuyVM but I do not think I want to use shared hosting to host email though.


Why not?  The shared hosting provider typically offers several features, one of which is mail.  Typically you can access with either IMAP or POP3.  If you don't want the shared web hosting, don't use it.  

Usually you can create as many email accounts as you like, though some dorky hosts limit it - really though it all just comes out of your disk quota.


----------



## scott2020 (Aug 5, 2014)

I use Zoho on two of my domains and it works well.  Spam filtering, Activesync support, IMAP/POP3, etc, plenty of other features.  5 free users with 5 gig mailbox size each.

Polarismail is also pretty good, although their spam filtering left a lot to be desired.

Rollernet.us has several email services including forwarding, mailbox hosting, outbound smarthost, spam filtering, unlimited accounts and domains and tons of other stuff for the tech savvy.

Using a VPS or cPanel shared host has left me disappointed.  Often times shared hosts either have a "dirty" IP that gets marked as spam, or too new of an IP to have built up a good reputation.  Quite often your recipients who use Gmail, Outlook, and other big name email services will find your email in their spam folders.


----------



## datarealm (Aug 5, 2014)

mousetrap said:


> but I do not think I want to use shared hosting to host email though.


Why?

We have quite a few users who do this.

In fact our mail server cluster getting to the point where it's possibly even more powerful than our web server cluster....


----------



## HDPIXEL (Sep 4, 2014)

For one domain, I am running VestaCP for handling mail. It works great.


----------

